
Submissions of the Twitter Account Verification Story - CarolineW
Clearly a popular story - links in the comments here ...
======
CarolineW
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12125386](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12125386)
(verification.twitter.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12124662](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12124662)
(theverge.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12124575](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12124575)
(support.twitter.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12124294](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12124294)
(thenextweb.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12124048](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12124048)
(support.twitter.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12123371](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12123371)
(prnewswire.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12123361](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12123361)
(verification.twitter.com)

So far a couple of comments, and very few upvotes.

